# Moisturelush Face Cream



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just wondering if any WOC use this/tried this???

I'm NW50, pretty normal skin, oily in summer, dry in winter...

But since San Diego doesn't know what kind of weather it wants to have (you know, rain in July, only 1 week of heat in August, damn near cold in September), I've gotta be prepared...and I need something to put on after my green gel cleanser because even know it gets my face squeaky clean, if you use a little too much it can and WILL dry your face out and make it too tight to move, but its the only thing that limits my breakouts whenever i have them, i just have to make sure i stick to the dime sized drop.

i've heard good things about moisturelush from non WOC, so i was just wondering if any of you have stories!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 11, 2010)

I've used this cream on and off for a few years now. I have combination skin that is oilier in the summer and drier in the winter. I definitely use it more in the winter time to help with that tight feeling I get after washing or after being in a heated room. The cream is very rich and if you use too much it can get oily. But if you just use the right amount it's actually lovely. It is very cooling when you apply it to your face and is a great base under makeup. I apply a small amount after washing my face while my face is still a tiny bit damp. I really like it and the eye cream as well.

Maybe you can get a sample and try it before you buy. It's pretty pricey and you get a HUGE tub of it so make sure you like it before you invest.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 11, 2010)

I find it's a bit heavy for the warmer months, but it's definitely a winter/dry skin favourite.  The scent is super clean, and the texture is lush and luxurious IMO.

Definitely recommend getting a sample.. could also try the Studio Moisture Cream.. it's not quite as heavy.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love this product.  Found some at the CCO.  It is my winter go to for the dry spots I get.  This works best for me when the weather is less than 50 degrees.  

I only need a dab, like 1/2 a dime size because  I am still oily, and I still moisturize with an acne reducing product.  I also use a bit on my hands, cause its not just for the face.


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes it is good for the winter but be careful because if you have oil skin it will show threw in your makeup. What I do is right after the shower in the winter I use this first, wait 10 minutes and then use Clear Matte. It helps to save your foundation during the day and you will notice that you dont have to blot as often.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 12, 2010)

If you decide you like it, make sure you get one because it is being DISCONTINUED!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *La Dolce Diva* 

 
_If you decide you like it, make sure you get one because it is being DISCONTINUED!_

 

NOOOOO!   

One good thing is that more are CCO bound.  I'll have to stock up.  darn.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with everyone above.  I have combo skin that is more oily in summer and more dry in the winter.  I too use this product more in the cooler months.  I prefer to use it at night as it's a little heavy for me for daytime.  I also love it for my hands, elbows and feet.  Good to know that it's being dc'd....I'm going to stock up the next time I see this at my CCO.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Discontinued means that it will be sold at counters until it is sold out or that they are moving the product to the CCOs now?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks everyone for your input! i purchased one and used it once this week and had no breakouts or anything and my face was really soft! i plan to get another one and i'll also grab the eye cream too!


----------

